# What Happened to Lot's Wife after She Turned to a Pillar of Salt?



## cocoberry10 (Aug 8, 2008)

I've always wondered this. The bible never specifically says whether she went to heaven or hell. I wanted to get a little more insight into this. I ask this b/c the bible also tells us that we are sometimes saved by the faith of our spouse. Before Lot fled Sodom and Gomorrah, he fought for the salvation of all the people there (even though God said no, he was going to destroy the city)!

*Genesis 19:16-29*
16 When he hesitated, the men grasped his hand and the hands of his wife and of his two daughters and led them safely out of the city, for the LORD was merciful to them. 17 As soon as they had brought them out, one of them said, "Flee for your lives! *Don't look back, and don't stop anywhere in the plain! Flee to the mountains or you will be swept away!"* 

 18 But Lot said to them, "No, my lords, please! 19 Your servant has found favor in your eyes, and you have shown great kindness to me in sparing my life. But I can't flee to the mountains; this disaster will overtake me, and I'll die. 20 Look, here is a town near enough to run to, and it is small. Let me flee to it—it is very small, isn't it? Then my life will be spared." 
 21 He said to him, "Very well, I will grant this request too; I will not overthrow the town you speak of. 22 But flee there quickly, because I cannot do anything until you reach it." (That is why the town was called Zoar.) 
 23 By the time Lot reached Zoar, the sun had risen over the land. 24 Then the LORD rained down burning sulfur on Sodom and Gomorrah—from the LORD out of the heavens. 25 Thus he overthrew those cities and the entire plain, including all those living in the cities—and also the vegetation in the land. *26 But Lot's wife looked back, and she became a pillar of salt. *
 27 Early the next morning Abraham got up and returned to the place where he had stood before the LORD. 28 He looked down toward Sodom and Gomorrah, toward all the land of the plain, and he saw dense smoke rising from the land, like smoke from a furnace.  29 So when God destroyed the cities of the plain, he remembered Abraham, and he brought Lot out of the catastrophe that overthrew the cities where Lot had lived.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Aug 8, 2008)

Bump....


----------



## VirtuousGal (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmm, thats a good question, here body was no more, perhaps this meant that her soul was hellbound. Imagine living in such a time? I know I can take mercy for granted sometimes!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes Bible Scholars please get in here!


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 8, 2008)

This is me thinking out loud:

I preface my remarks by noting (and hopefully we agree) that we are a tri-part being, made up of three things: spirit, soul, and body.

So when we read that Lot's wife turned into a pillar of salt, it was ONLY her BODY that turned into a pillar of salt. Her soul and spirit did not evaporate into non-existence. Her spirit had to go somewhere and her soul had to go somewhere and her body had to go somewhere.

Ecclesiastes 12:7 says "Then shall the dust return to the earth as it was: and the spirit shall return unto God who gave it."

7Then shall the dust [out of which God made man's body] return to the earth as it was, and the spirit shall return to God Who gave it.

6-7 Life, lovely while it lasts, is soon over. 
   Life as we know it, precious and beautiful, ends. 
   The body is put back in the same ground it came from. 
   The spirit returns to God, who first breathed it. 

So this scripture lets us know where the BODY goes (back to the earth, which is interesting because salt is a preserver; in the New Testament, there's scripture that talks about the saints being the salt of the earth...hmmmm). This scripture also lets us know where the SPIRIT goes (it returns to "God Who gave it".)

So now the question is this: where did the SOUL of Lot's wife go? Only one of two places, yes? Heaven or hell. Why did she turn into a pillar of salt? Disobedience. What is disobedience? Sin. What are the wages of sin? Death. What is death? Separation from God. Where is the Lord God reside? Everywhere but one place: Hell.

Hope this is useful to the conversation.


----------



## chicacanella (Aug 8, 2008)

I think she went to hell just like all those other people that didn't get in the boat with Noah. But then when Jesus died he went and preached to the souls in the prisons of hell.


----------



## chicacanella (Aug 8, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> This is me thinking out loud:
> 
> I preface my remarks by noting (and hopefully we agree) that we are a tri-part being, made up of three things: spirit, soul, and body.
> 
> ...


 

Oh, wow. you broke it down. I mean I guess she went to hell but you really broke it down as to why for people. Yeah, they weren't under the blood of Jesus but those people that died and went to hell before Jesus' death were preached to after he died, right?  That's what I read in the bible.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 8, 2008)

What are y'all ladies doing too me!
Just Monday I was reading this About Lot's Wife.

What this has taught me is too Never Look Back and move forward! To listen to the Lord and do what He says. According to his word. God is good!


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Oh, wow. you broke it down. I mean I guess she went to hell but you really broke it down as to why for people. Yeah, they weren't under the blood of Jesus but those people that died and went to hell before Jesus' death were preached to after he died, right? That's what I read in the bible.


 
It would seem so.... everybody had/had access to the redemption of Jesus Christ, so when He went and preached to the souls in hell, if Lot's wife/soul was there, she would have had a chance to hear Jesus and make a decision to repent, confess sin and profess Jesus...just like we all do....


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 8, 2008)

She is just like every other person who died the first death.  When Jesus comes back, she too will rise and go on to her final destination.  When people die, they don't go to heaven or hell immediately.  Their souls go into a sleep.  I don't have my thinking cap on so I can't find the scriptural reference(someone help me out).  But the Bible says something about the dead not knowing, or thinking about anything, because they are asleep.  Revelations talks about all the dead of the grave rising again.  Heaven is what we believe in, but technically is does not exist yet.  Read Revelation where it talks about Heaven coming down to the earth.  The place where God, Jesus and the angels reside now is the Heavenlies, but not the same Heaven that we all go to. Now, Hell is the same way, but I believe that since the devil is running rampant here on earth, that some people live their lives in a state of Hell, by not obeying, believing in, or following Christ.  

Although Lot's wife was turned into a pillar of salt, I don't know that she got a one way ticket to Hell, simply for looking back---disobeying.  After All, Christ saved us who are repentant, and when she comes back(Revelation) she may just be one of the many sinners who have died before her and after who will then be able to make that decision to follow Christ.  There are a lot worse sins that have been forgiven.  All she did was "look".  Murderers, rapists, adulterers and such have and will continue to receive the option for forgiveness.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 8, 2008)

found it!

those who “sleep in the dust of the earth shall awake” (Dan. 12:2)

This is refering to people who have died and been buried(or I guess turned to salt could be applied to)

Also, When the daughter of a Synagogue ruler (died),  Jesus refered to her as being asleep.  He also refered to Lazerus as being asleep.  With both, he said that he would wake them up.  Jesus said sleep.  but to the natural eye of everyone around them, these two people were dead--physically dead and not breathing.

Mark 12:25 says of the dead, "When people rise from the dead, they neither marry nor are given in marriage but are like the angels in heaven."

Revelation 20:13 says of the dead, "The sea gave up the dead that were in it, and Death and Hades gave up the dead that were in them, and all were judged according to their works."


So, again, even though Lots wife is physically dead(asleep)  she will be back and be judged right along with the rest of us.


Now if you search a concordance and find all the references to sleep in the Bible, you will find that sometimes God caused a sleep to fall on some people(I always wondered were they physically dead or just really sleeping)  Like Adam, he was put to sleep so that God could take his rib for Eve.


----------



## tmichelle (Aug 8, 2008)

I used to wonder about this and other similary situations but I have since started realizing since God did not say, don't speculate because apparently it is not important to our salvation.  If it was then He would have told us.  Otherwise, it will just take us off track from His point in sharing this with us in the first place and we can start building up theologies surrounding these situations that He did not intend.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Thanks for this excellent breakdown.  So much for a spouse's faith saving their spouse*


FoxyScholar said:


> This is me thinking out loud:
> 
> I preface my remarks by noting (and hopefully we agree) that we are a tri-part being, made up of three things: spirit, soul, and body.
> 
> ...


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Thanks for this excellent breakown/explanation!*


SuperNova said:


> She is just like every other person who died
> the first death. When Jesus comes back, she too will rise and go on to her final destination. When people die, they don't go to heaven or hell immediately. Their souls go into a sleep. I don't have my thinking cap on so I can't find the scriptural reference(someone help me out). But the Bible says something about the dead not knowing, or thinking about anything, because they are asleep. Revelations talks about all the dead of the grave rising again. Heaven is what we believe in, but technically is does not exist yet. Read Revelation where it talks about Heaven coming down to the earth. The place where God, Jesus and the angels reside now is the Heavenlies, but not the same Heaven that we all go to. Now, Hell is the same way, but I believe that since the devil is running rampant here on earth, that some people live their lives in a state of Hell, by not obeying, believing in, or following Christ.
> 
> Although Lot's wife was turned into a pillar of salt, I don't know that she got a one way ticket to Hell, simply for looking back---disobeying. After All, Christ saved us who are repentant, and when she comes back(Revelation) she may just be one of the many sinners who have died before her and after who will then be able to make that decision to follow Christ. There are a lot worse sins that have been forgiven. All she did was "look". Murderers, rapists, adulterers and such have and will continue to receive the option for forgiveness.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks! Can you explain more about people coming back from their "sleep"?  For example, are you saying that when Jesus comes back and those sleeping are "judged" that they will have chance to repent before getting put into heaven or hell? If you want to start a thread about this, it might be a good idea!



SuperNova said:


> found it!
> 
> those who “sleep in the dust of the earth shall awake” (Dan. 12:2)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mamita (Aug 11, 2008)

tmichelle said:


> I used to wonder about this and other similary situations but I have since started realizing since God did not say, don't speculate because apparently it is not important to our salvation.  If it was then He would have told us.  Otherwise, it will just take us off track from His point in sharing this with us in the first place and we can start building up theologies surrounding these situations that He did not intend.



very well said i learned that not too too long ago too very well said 

but everythign points to Foxyscholar she didn't go to heaven, and now God only knows where she went after Jesus Christ preached in Hell


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 11, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> found it!
> 
> those who “sleep in the dust of the earth shall awake” (Dan. 12:2)
> 
> ...


 

As I read what you're saying here (and I follow your point re. sleep), my only question to which this may apply has to do with those who died BEFORE Jesus Christ came in the flesh versus after His birth, death, burial, and resurrection.

I'm thinking that there's a distinction between the saints who died BEFORE Jesus was born, the people who died in sin BEFORE Jesus came to Planet Earth, and those who died after the resurrection of Jesus Christ.

So what happened to the people whom Jesus preached to in hell? Did they just leave hell and go to sleep? Did they go with Jesus when He ascended?


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Aug 11, 2008)

i just think i cost her, her life she really wasnt a sinner, she just looked back and looking back brought death but not hell, so i dont think she went to hell(mpo)- i think if your going to hell, you go immediately when you die. in the Bible there was a man who died and asked the Lord if he could tell his son's to change their lives so they would not join him.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 11, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> Thanks! Can you explain more about people coming back from their "sleep"? For example, are you saying that when Jesus comes back and those sleeping are "judged" that they will have chance to repent before getting put into heaven or hell? If you want to start a thread about this, it might be a good idea!


 

Alright, here goes,  I would suggest reading each of these chapters in it's entirety to get more understanding.  I will let scripture be the explainer,  I have underlined the emphasis points that help me understand about those who are sleeping(dead) and how to distingquish those who are dead and don't believe in Christ and thos who are dead and do believe(which in the OT was believing in the power of God and his spirit and who were waiting and believing for a Messiah, because of course since Jesus wasn't here yet, they were only believing that he was coming but had not had the chance to experience him).  I believe that Lot's wife was a believer(she was covered by her spouses faith and she followed him based on God's orders) and had the spirit of God in her.  It was her flesh man that turned back.



FoxyScholar said:


> As I read what you're saying here (and I follow your point re. sleep), my only question to which this may apply has to do with those who died BEFORE Jesus Christ came in the flesh versus after His birth, death, burial, and resurrection.
> I'm thinking that there's a distinction between the saints who died BEFORE Jesus was born, the people who died in sin BEFORE Jesus came to Planet Earth, and those who died after the resurrection of Jesus Christ.
> So what happened to the people whom Jesus preached to in hell? Did they just leave hell and go to sleep? Did they go with Jesus when He ascended?



FoxyScholar, I have included some scripture here about those who were in Hell as well.  Also in reading about those who had the Spirit which raised Jesus within them--I think that would include those who were believing even before he was born.



*1 Cor:15*
*51* Behold, I shew you a mystery; We shall not all sleep, but we shall all be changed, *52* In a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trump: for the trumpet shall sound, and the dead shall be raised incorruptible, and we shall be changed. 

*Romans 8*

*4* That the righteousness of the law might be fulfilled in us, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit.* 5* For they that are after the flesh do mind the things of the flesh; but they that are after the Spirit the things of the Spirit. *6* For to be carnally minded [is] death; but to be spiritually minded [is] life and peace. *7* Because the carnal mind [is] enmity against God: for it is not subject to the law of God, neither indeed can be. *8* So then they that are in the flesh cannot please God. *9* But ye are not in the flesh, but in the Spirit, if so be that the Spirit of God dwell in you. Now if any man have not the Spirit of Christ, he is none of his. *10* And if Christ [be] in you, the body [is] dead because of sin; but the Spirit [is] life because of righteousness. *11* But if the Spirit of him that raised up Jesus from the dead dwell in you, he that raised up Christ from the dead shall also quicken your mortal bodies by his Spirit that dwelleth in you.

*Rev:20*
*12* And I saw the dead, small and great, stand before God; and the books were opened: and another book was opened, which is [the book] of life: and the dead were judged out of those things which were written in the books, according to their works. *13* And the sea gave up the dead which were in it; and death and hell delivered up the dead which were in them: and they were judged every man according to their works. *14* And death and hell were cast into the lake of fire. This is the second death. *15* And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 11, 2008)

You know as I was reading back through the responses, I see that we are talking about one person, for me, she can serve as an example of an act of disobedience,  now was it an actual sin, I don't know, but a sin is defined as being anything that is done against the Word and Law of God.  While none of us turn to a pillar of salt when we sin, it seems like when we come out of that sin, we have the chance to use our testimony to help others to know of the power of God.  I have always found it interesting that she was turned into a pillar of salt.  It is interesting that as Christians we are to be like the salt of the earth.  Maybe I read too much into it, but she was a large visible block of salt(and I believe that it literally happened) am I grasping for straws or does it seem like her being changed into salt goes deeper than her death?


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 11, 2008)

SuperNova, I hear what you're saying but I'm still not sure that these scriptures apply to people BEFORE the resurrection.

1 Peter 3:18 talks about how Jesus preached to the souls in prison....

(The Message): He went and proclaimed God's salvation to earlier generations who ended up in the prison of judgment because they wouldn't listen. You know, even though God waited patiently all the days that Noah built his ship, only a few were saved then, eight to be exact—saved from the water by the water. The waters of baptism do that for you, not by washing away dirt from your skin but by presenting you through Jesus' resurrection before God with a clear conscience. Jesus has the last word on everything and everyone, from angels to armies. He's standing right alongside God, and what he says goes.

I recognize that this doesn't say what happened to those souls, though....

Another point: we need to remind ourselves that we are in the dispensation of GRACE....something that the Old Testament saints did not have. They lived during dispensations of law and judgement. Read Deuteronomy (chapter 28, for example) about how blessings and cursings came upon the people...disobedience being a significant and DIRECT way to judgement and death....

Disobedience is a consistent source of sin and death in the Word...Old Testament, New Testament, before the law was established, after the law, from Genesis to Revelation.


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Aug 11, 2008)

Hopefully this isn't too radical, but her body was turned into a pillar of salt b/c Sodom and Gomorrah was turned into salt.  God utterly destroyed the land with fire and brimstone.  Have you heard of the Dead Sea?  It is the sea of salt.  If you study a map of ancient bible history you will see that the location of the dead sea is most likely the place of Sodom and Gomorroh.  It is near Moab (the place where Lots daughters laid w/ their father, shortly after making it to safety in the mountain)  If you want, I can refer you to actual history sources as well as Bible verses.


----------



## flautist (Aug 11, 2008)

I think it's not so  important as to where her body went, than the concept that the story teaches. She was disobedient when she looked back, therefore, she sinned. The wages of sin is death, BUT the gift of God is ETERNAL LIFE in Christ Jesus. The word also says that we should press on, looking ahead, instead of looking back, for God says that He will do a NEW thing. So when we keep looking back, we keep ourselves from the new thing/s that God is doing and has for us.

Also, Jesus said that He came to fulfill the law. He IS the living WORD. He's the same yesterday, today, and forevermore.


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 11, 2008)

shaffawn said:


> Hopefully this isn't too radical, but her body was turned into a pillar of salt b/c Sodom and Gomorrah was turned into salt. God utterly destroyed the land with fire and brimstone. Have you heard of the Dead Sea? It is the sea of salt. If you study a map of ancient bible history you will see that the location of the dead sea is most likely the place of Sodom and Gomorroh. It is near Moab (the place where Lots daughters laid w/ their father, shortly after making it to safety in the mountain) If you want, I can refer you to actual history sources as well as Bible verses.


 
Scriptures always add a kick to a post!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 11, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> SuperNova, I hear what you're saying but I'm still not sure that these scriptures apply to people BEFORE the resurrection.
> 
> 1 Peter 3:18 talks about how Jesus preached to the souls in prison....
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure if I can answer your question specifically, maybe someone can guide us both to some scriptures(if there are any) that refer to those people, specifically who died pre-resurrection.  I agree that we are definitely living under grace.  But I also know that God made a promise that based on us being repentant and turning from sin, believing in his Son Jesus as our savior, that we are saved.  I fully understand that grace can be taken away---there is where my own person fear of God comes in, because I know he can.  But the trust that I have in him says that I am forgiven  and that I am covered by his grace and mercy.  I refer to Job often who said that the thing he most feared came upon him.  Well, although I have a knowledge that God can take my grace away and that scares me, my love and trust for him outway that fear to the point that I trust his word which says that I am forgiven and will remain under his grace so long as I am forgiven---



shaffawn said:


> Hopefully this isn't too radical, but her body was turned into a pillar of salt b/c Sodom and Gomorrah was turned into salt. God utterly destroyed the land with fire and brimstone. Have you heard of the Dead Sea? It is the sea of salt. If you study a map of ancient bible history you will see that the location of the dead sea is most likely the place of Sodom and Gomorroh. It is near Moab (the place where Lots daughters laid w/ their father, shortly after making it to safety in the mountain) If you want, I can refer you to actual history sources as well as Bible verses.


 

--c'mon with it sister. . . .



flautist said:


> *I think it's not so important as to where her body went, than the concept that the story teaches.* She was disobedient when she looked back, therefore, she sinned. The wages of sin is death, BUT the gift of God is ETERNAL LIFE in Christ Jesus. The word also says that we should press on, looking ahead, instead of looking back, for God says that He will do a NEW thing. So when we keep looking back, we keep ourselves from the new thing/s that God is doing and has for us.
> 
> Also, Jesus said that He came to fulfill the law. He IS the living WORD. He's the same yesterday, today, and forevermore.


 
I agree, while there are a lot of stories in the Bible that some people consider to be just a story, I believe this is literal, and it literally does not mention what happened to her.  If we don't gain anything from it, then we can gain, like you said, that she was disobedient and her sin of disobedience cost her life.


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Aug 12, 2008)

Alrighty then, ladies you might want to refer to an ancient map of the 12 tribes in Canaan as I explain...

*Background:* Lot is Abraham's nephew. When God told Abram to leave his father's house, Lot went with him. So, from the land of Haran they headed to the land of Canaan. They passed through Sichem and Moreh, and Abram built in altar in Bethel. However, there was famine in the land so they sojourned into the land of Egypt. After the incident with Sarai, Abram went back to the place of Bethel where he built the altar. (Gen 12:4-8,10; 13:1-3)

After a while, Abram decided to part from Lot to keep peace. (There was strife between their herdsmen) Gen 13:6-8
He told Lot to choose which way he would go and Abram would go the opposite way. Guided by his lust, Lot chose to dwell east, in the plain of Jordan, near Sodom and Gomorrah. Gen 13:10-13

*Now for the proof:*

1) Read Gen 14. In this chapter, we see a battle of 4 kings against 5. (King of Shinar, King of Ellasar, King of Elam, King of nations versus king of Sodom, King of Gomorrah, King of Admah, King of Zeboiim, King of Bela)

Gen 14:3 - says that, "all these were joined together in the vale of Siddim, which is the *salt sea*."

This is the first mention of the salt sea in the Bible. However, the vale of Siddim was NOT the salt sea at this time mentioned in scripture. A vale is a valley and Siddim is a field or plain. Hence a Valley of Fields. (Recall in Gen 13:12, it states that "Lot dwelled in the cities of the plain")

Sometimes in scripture, places/things are referred to by their 'present' name at the time the book is written. For example, the end of Gen 14:2, states, "and the king of Bela, which is Zoar". Zoar is the city that Lot escaped to to avoid the destruction, which is why he(Lot) named it Zoar in Gen 19:22. Zoar was not called Zoar until Lot named it. It was Bela before it was Zoar. So, just like Zoar, the salt sea was not the salt sea until later. It was the Vale of Siddim before it was the salt sea.

2)Now, read Gen 19. The angels of the Lord are sent to Sodom and Gomorrah to "see whether they have done altogether according to the cry of it" (Gen 18:21 - the wickedness was so great, that God wanted to see this in person!) The angels warn Lot to flee the city into the mountains and then they destroy it.

In v.17, the angels told Lot to, "escape for thy life; look not behind thee, *neither stay thou in all the plain; escape to the mountain, lest thou be consumed*." However, Lot didn't go to the mountain right away, he asked for grace and mercy to escape to a nearby city, which he later named Zoar. If you look at your map, you will notice that Zoar is next to the Dead Sea.

3) As soon as Lot entered into Zoar, "the Lord rained upon Sodom and Gomorrah brimstone and fire from the Lord out of heaven; And he overthrew those cities, and all the plain, and all the inhabitants of the cities, and that which grew upon the ground." Gen 19:25

Brimstone = Sulphur
You can do any google search on the Dead Sea and find that Salt and Sulphur are the 2 main minerals found in this sea.

4) Last but not least, Lot decided to leave Zoar and dwell in the mountain. (which is where the angels told him to go in the first place) In the mountains, Lots daughters decided to make their father drunk and sleep with him so that they could preserve their father's seed because 'there was not a man in the earth to come in unto them.' Their husbands didn't follow them to safety although they were warned. They both conceived and gave birth to Moab, which is the father of the Moabites, and Benammi, which is the father of Ammon. Again, if you look at your map, you will see that the land of Moab is also near the Dead Sea


Facts about the Dead Sea:

Lowest place on earth - 400 meters below sea level
34 miles long
Was called the Salt Sea until Christians named it the Dead Sea (referring to the fact that there is nothing living in this sea)
The 2nd saltiest body of water
for more info, visit. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Sea
Hope this is clear, if not there is tons of info on the internet and you can always PM me...


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 14, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> As I read what you're saying here (and I follow your point re. sleep), my only question to which this may apply has to do with those who died BEFORE Jesus Christ came in the flesh versus after His birth, death, burial, and resurrection.
> 
> I'm thinking that there's a distinction between the saints who died BEFORE Jesus was born, the people who died in sin BEFORE Jesus came to Planet Earth, and those who died after the resurrection of Jesus Christ.
> 
> So what happened to the people whom Jesus preached to in hell? Did they just leave hell and go to sleep? Did they go with Jesus when He ascended?


 
I would like to get clarification on this as well


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 14, 2008)

shaffawn said:


> Hopefully this isn't too radical, but her body was turned into a pillar of salt b/c Sodom and Gomorrah was turned into salt. God utterly destroyed the land with fire and brimstone. Have you heard of the Dead Sea? It is the sea of salt. If you study a map of ancient bible history you will see that the location of the dead sea is most likely the place of Sodom and Gomorroh. It is near Moab (the place where Lots daughters laid w/ their father, shortly after making it to safety in the mountain) If you want, I can refer you to actual history sources as well as Bible verses.


 

I would appreciate scriptural references and historical sources.

What's highly interesting about your post (and a little OT). Many of the world's greatest skincare products come from the Dead Sea and the Caspian Sea


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, I've heard about the skin care products. I've even read that it helps with some cancers...

Did you read/see my last post? I have scripture references embedded after most everything I said; however, let me know if you can't see it, that's happened to me before


----------



## cupcakes (Aug 15, 2008)

her body returned to dust and her soul went back to God.


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 15, 2008)

slimzz said:


> her body returned to dust and her soul went back to God.


 
I await scripture supporting her soul going back to God. In an earlier post I referenced a scripture that said her SPIRIT returned to God and her body to the dust/earth. The destination of her soul is the question, IMHO.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 16, 2008)

shaffawn said:


> Yes, I've heard about the skin care products. I've even read that it helps with some cancers...
> 
> Did you read/see my last post? I have scripture references embedded after most everything I said; however, let me know if you can't see it, that's happened to me before


 
Yes. Thanks. I saw your post after I had posted the request for scriptures! Thanks it was very insightful


----------



## cupcakes (Aug 20, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> I await scripture supporting her soul going back to God. In an earlier post I referenced a scripture that said her SPIRIT returned to God and her body to the dust/earth. The destination of her soul is the question, IMHO.


 
arent they the same thing? i always thought the soul and spirit were the same and they both go back 2 GOD......


----------

